# Well....here goes my first restoration!



## jsmaem1106 (Jan 4, 2009)

I've been saving my nickels and finally got it to TX. Its a 65 GTO that has been sitting torn apart since 1976. I've wanted this car since I was 10 and finally have mustered the courage to attempt the restoration. It was my dads and he passed away a couple of years ago....i'm hoping to get it going so my sisters can ride in something that was so important to him. I've had a couple of restoration veterans look at it and tell me that this is a good car to rebuild...apparently not as much rust as I once thought.

Found most of the parts in my parents basement and have assembled a list of parts I know I'll need. 

Engine was rebuilt in the 80s and left to sit. Its been torn apart and cleaned, now being reassembled and I get to pick it and the tranny up in February, hope to have it off the frame within the next 2 weeks.....


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Great! Look forward to seeing the progress cheers!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:cheers

I love 65's. May the Universe smile on your efforts to honor your Dad this way.

I'm in TX too, in Garland. Whereabouts are ya? If you run into parts needs, one of my best friends from high school probably has one of the largest collections of '65 parts there is. I don't know if he'd part with any of it as he too has a '65 that's down right now, but it never hurts to ask.

Bear


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

does not look to be all that bad if it has most of the parts and they are usable it is a plus good luck on the build


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

welcome.....looks like a solid foundation, you can do it (i did) and the fact that it was your fathers will make it that much more special, and give you motivation to keep on it.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks like a great project. Good luck with it!!


----------



## RustWrangler (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome to the board, That's a good looking project  I wish you all the luck and a painless build with your Dad's car. Be sure to post pics as you go along! :cheers


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Fun project. Was your dad the original owner? Sure seems to indicate it's a REAL GTO, but it may be a good idea to get the PHS on it. Would give some good direction where to go on the restoration...color, options, etc. Let's say it was originally a LeMans, you may consider restoring it back to a LeMans.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Cool project. I sure wish my Dad had saved me some of his old cars. 

Luckily the old guy is still around and now he's sporting a Vette convertable........


----------



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm sure your Dad would be thrilled to know what you're doing. There is a plethora of great information available here. I'm also restoring a 65 Goat.I took it off the frame myself, thanks to info I got from some of the guys that respond to questions here. I was amazed how easy it was, and it was very satisfying. Keep the questions coming, you'll get a lot of help from this board. 
Post pics along the way too, and keep us posted.


----------

